# Do chickens lay less if they're fat? And another question



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I've been keeping food available to the hens 24/7, but they seem a little fat and are not laying as well as I think they should be. We are getting about 18-20 eggs a day from 34 hens (leghorns, Orpingtons, and RIRs). They did just go through a molt, but I think they're over it. Should I change the feeding schedule?

Also, is there a way to make the hens lay their eggs at a certain time? Like if I feed them in the evening, will they all lay in the morning?


----------



## cameldairy (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Do chickens lay less if they're fat? And another questio*

Chickens should always have their food and water available to them 24/7, so your doing good! Fat chickens are happy chickens and they ALWAYS lay the best. Make sure they have plenty of shade and give them vegetable scraps each day if they don't have access to grass. This time of year,some chickens won't lay at all. That's what their supposed to do. And No, you can't determine what time they will lay those eggs My chickens are RIR's, Golden Comet and Auracana's. :wave:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Do chickens lay less if they're fat? And another questio*

I always have food and water available to my chickens 24/7.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Do chickens lay less if they're fat? And another questio*

All right, thanks!


----------

